# Poljot 3133 or seagull 1963



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys after one of the above as I have always fancied a twin dial mechanical chronograph and managed to save up a little to get one. Let me know what you have and how much 

Thanks


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I've a 42mm seagull on NATO (and a brown leather strap) if you're interested. I'd be after £160 posted.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

PM coming you're way


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Still on the hunt, sorry I should of said I would prefer the 38mm Seagull


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

hughlle said:


> I've a 42mm seagull on NATO (and a brown leather strap) if you're interested. I'd be after £160 posted.


 Sorry for hijacking the thread, can I get some pics, please?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hijack away  I'll pretend carl is still interested and that as such, this isn't a hijack 

Forgive the photo's, a 4mp camera doesn't do much good in this world.

There is a tiny ding on the bezel at 5 o clock, but my camera doesn't easily pick it up. I can attempt to get some better pictures if needed. Otherwise it is in excellent condition, only worn once since buying off this forum.


----------

